# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Shndërro TV-në në monitor kompjuteri

## Rrjeti

TV-ja mund të përdoret edhe si monitor kompjuterik.Ja mjetet dhe mënyra e shëndrimit të televizonit në mjet multimedial:kompjuteri duhet të jetë i pajisur me S-Video apo HDMI dalje (Shiko në fotografinë )Nëse mungon atëher duhet të blihet dhe instalohet.TV-ja duhet të jetë e pajisur me scart kontakt.

Duhet të keni në dispozicion 2 lloj të kabllove:

1a.Scart Kabllo
2.S Video kabllo
3.HDMI kabllo(nëse TV-ja është i prodhimit të ri të ashtuquajtura Float screen të cilat kanë HDMI dalje për lidhjen e TV-së me kompjuterin personal)

1a.Scart kabllo në njërën anë në pjesën e sipërme ka 3 dalje 2 për audio lidhje dhe 1 s video lidhje.Kthej rregullatorin që gjendet në Scart kabllon në pjesën e sipërme në S video;nëse është në audio gjendje)S video kabllo i bashkangjitet Scartkabllos në pjesën e sipërme dhe në anën tjetër të s Video kabllos bashkangjitet me kompjuterin.
(Procedurë e ngjajshme është edhe me HDMI daljen në TV respektivisht në kompjuter dhe këtu konfigurimi është automatik në TV në.Kabllot speciale HDMIngjiten direkt mes TV-së dhe kompjuterit)Kur bashkangjiten kabllot mes kompjuterit dhe TV-së në kompjutor paraqitet mesazh:u gjend një driver i ri.

Konfigurimi i kompjuterit
Pas ngjitjes së kabllove vepro kështu(vlen për Windows Vista dhe XP):Kliko me anën e majt të miut në tryezë(desktop)
Në dritaren e re gjej vendin ku shkruhet monitor settings apo e ngjajshme;Shëndro monitorin numër 2 në monitor kryesor d.m.th.monitori numër 1 është monitori kryesor;monitor i kompjuterit kurse 2 është monitori televiziv.

Konfigurimi i TV-së

Êshtë i ngjajshëm me konfigurimet që bëhen për lidhjen mes TV-së dhe për shembull DVD-së apo video recorderit.Prandaj nuk ndalem më tepër në sqarim.

Në fillim, pas konfigurimeve, nëse jeni të lidhur përmes scartkabllove, paraqitet vetëm fotografia e tryezës së kompjuterit në TV monitorin.Ri para kompjuterit (dhe shiko edhe në TV monitorin gjatë punës)dhe kap me shigjetën respektivisht me miun; për shembull Internet explorerin apo Windows Media Player  dhe lëviz në njërën apo anën tjetër të tryezës(desktop) respektivisht monitorit kompjuterik.Do vëreni që internet Exploreri apo Windows Media Player zhduket nga monitori kompjuterik dhe parqitet në TV monitorin....

----------


## benseven11

Une ashtu e kam monitorin te lidhur me pc,punon edhe si monitor pc edhe si tv.E ndryshon nga tv ne monitor pc je me telekomande.Kjo behet me monitorat flatscreen (LCD) qe shiten ne dyqanet elektronike si TV ose ne dyqanet e kompjuterave shiten si monitore pc je.Porti HDMI eshte porti me i mire qe suportohet nga videokartat modele  te dy vjeteve te fundit krahasuar me portet video te vena ne figure.Kablli hdmi eshte i shtrenjte.Kur blen monitorin 4 gjerat kryesore qe duhen kontrolluar.Rezolucioni i monitorit,shkalla e kontrastit e bardha me te zezen(kontrast ratio),sa me e larte aq me i mire monitori.(psh monitorat organik lcd te sonit mostra te pakta kane shkalle kontrasti 1 me 1miljon qe jane televizoret monitoret me te miret.Shkalla e rifreskimit te figures kur televizori punon si monitor pc.90 hz e lart eshte mire.Duhet pare edhe se cfare porti video monitori perdor.HDMI dhe DVI jane portet me te mira.

----------


## Rrjeti

Ja një plotësim

----------


## Rrjeti

Ja një plotësim: Kështu duket pjesa për bashkangjitje me TV monitorin:

----------


## Rrjeti

Pak me vonesë po më mirë vonë se sa asnjëherë apo jo? :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: Kujdes!!!S-video kabllo numër 1 -me ngjyrë të zezë-shik fig. më lart ka gjatësi sa kabllot përskaj tyre dhe s´duhet përzier me video kabllon të përshkruar këtu.Këto bashkangjiten dhe janë vazhdimsi e kabllove të sipërme.Egziston edhe një mundësi tjetër;mund të anashkallohen audio kabllot dhe në atë rast zëri mund të shfrytzohet p.sh nga autoparlantet e kompjuterit......Por s video kabllo është i domosdoshëm për transferim të fotografisë nga kompjuteri në TV.Në fund të themi që një fuzion i kompjuterit me TV mundëson që PC-ja të përdoret edhe si DVD vegël dhe prandaj nuk ju duhet blerje e DVD player-it.

----------

